# Elegance 821g - under seat space



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

In our van we have the long seat on the drivers side that the base pulls out to form a relaxing seating position.

Can this seat be lifted up to get access to the space under it, ive tried to do it but cant figure out if it can.

It seems like there is a lot of space under the seat and it could be useful. I expect that both ends and the middle have the supports etc for the seat but it must have loads of spare space.

Im considering fitting 2 outside locker doors to access the space, but need to know if the space is free under the seat.

Has anyone looked under this seat before or know how to lift it up

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We had to remove the fascia from under the seat to fit an armrest. (Our van never came with one at the driver's end. There is space under there but there are rads at the back but only at one end as the gas locker intrudes at the front. We did think about having a new fascia made (and keep the original to put back when sold) with a flap in it, as it would be ideal for shoes, but have never got around to it.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

HI

If I read your response correctly the option from entry from outside is a non starter under either seat dur to the gas locker under the front seat and the rads under the rear seat.

Of intrest how did you remove the front?

Many thanks for the response though as I wasnt expecting one as its a bit of an odd question

Andy


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeap, I think from the outside would not be practical. Our fascia is screwed in, their heads covered with plastic caps. It needs some sort of fascia put back as it supports the seat.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

MHF continues to spook me. We are sitting discussing same problem and I thought I would have a look on MHF to see if I could find out any ideas and here we are! We are at Knutsford show and have just seen the i821G and love it. Have also had a good look around Sonesta's. We are considering full-timing and need all storage possible and under that long nearside sofa would be ideal. The recliner idea is terrific but spoils storage area. We too wondered what could be done to get underneath it. However, I thought the gas locker was on the offside, on the kitchen side, under the sink behind the locker with the rubbish bins in. Also they have put the two leisure batteries in the locker under the small passenger side seat, could they not go in the double floor? And a pity the fresh water tank isn't in the double floor like Hymers. Then there would be excellent indoor storage.
Our Hymer is 7m and we take it anywhere and everywhere. Have you come across any problems with a 9m van? :roll: 
Is the payload really and truly 940kg as the van stands?
Sal


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Sal

My van is just shy of 9 metres and I am happy to take it anywhere - well anywhere that buses and lorries can go.

Pitch choice may sometimes be limited as I often need the "overhang". French tolls are very prohibitive for a tag axle.

Russell


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

The latest Elegances have swopped things around a bit.

We've been most place in ours, just avoid car parks with tight turns.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Has anyone had any success getting into the drivers side bench seat?

I need to install A/C into the van to allow us to leave the dog when we go out for a few hours.

You cannot fit the traditional roof mounted type unit (just sold mine on the classified section)

The space under the seats would be the ideal place to fit a Dometic HB2500. with the duct running under the floor and back up behind the fridge to blow the cool air out of the vent above the Tech Tower.

Would be great to hear any other solutions ideas??

Don't collect van for a further 3 weeks...can't wait :roll: :wink: 

Stewart


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

We would also like to know if anyone's had any luck regarding the space. :?: under the side bench in the 821g.

Went to look at the motorhome in a bit more detail over the weekend, as we will be collecting it/her on the 21st May. At the moment we have a safe fitted under the front side seat in our Aviano 675, can't see anywhere inside the Elegance that it can be fitted. :?: 

Does anyone have any suggestions where in the 821g that a safe might be fitted?

Janice.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

DC4JC said:


> Hi,
> 
> We would also like to know if anyone's had any luck regarding the space. :?: under the side bench in the 821g.
> 
> ...


Hi Janice,

I would have thought you could find a space in the garage for a safe. If you get inside the garage it has a nice space in the middle which gives access right down the middle of the floor. I was thinking about there

Stewart

PS what colour of elegance have you gone for, I seen my first white one the other day and was suprised how nice it was...oh well too late


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Stewart, we did think about the garage for a safe, but we are putting a sliding bike thing in there. Might still be able to find a space for it though.

Ours is the champagne/gold colour. I bet the white one does look nice.  Another thing we found out when we went to look at it over the weekend, was the driver/passenger seats are heated. :roll: which will be quite nice but we didn't realise. That's probably why we can't fit a safe under one of the seats. Never mind, it's not the end of the world.

Can't wait. :!: 

Janice.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

You are right. The heated seats are standard on the Elegance. My they work well. I could not believe how hot they get. I have heated seats in the Smart car and have had it in various other cars.

None of them ever got as warm as they do in this van. Will be great in the winter and even turned down to the lower setting they are nice a cozy and I love the Aldi radiator which has also been installed under each front seat and along the side. With the heat exchanger on this will keep us well warm during winter touring...I hope!

Stewart


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Our Burstner Elegance i821 is a 2006 model and the bench seat behind the driver side has a large storage space beneath which can accommodate a safe and also has slide out waste bins.

I guess much depends on the year of the model.

Brian


----------

